# Looking for another handgun for concealed carry.



## RangerRudy (Jun 17, 2014)

I currently carry a Glock 27, and it's great for concealed carry, except in the summer. Even when carried inside-the-pants it's still a little bulky. I need suggestions for something I could carry in my shorts pocket, or slim enough when wearing a thin t-shirt.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 17, 2014)

RangerRudy said:


> I currently carry a Glock 27, and it's great for concealed carry, except in the summer. Even when carried inside-the-pants it's still a little bulky. I need suggestions for something I could carry in my shorts pocket, or slim enough when wearing a thin t-shirt.


I carry a Shield in .40 all summer long - small enough for pocket carry too. You could always go smaller with a .380 I spose, but I like the .40 cal.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 17, 2014)

I had been carrying my Glock 26 for years. Recently, my department issued us the S&W Bodyguard for off-duty carry. It is super small with a looooong trigger pull, but it is a good shooting weapon.

I would also suggest a Glock 42 for consideration. I have tried it out and love it.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 17, 2014)

I carry a glock 27 off duty as well and am so used to it that it doesn't really bother me at all.  That said the old S&W 442 is perfect in a pinch.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 17, 2014)

I guess I'm the outlier.  I carry either a 1911 Government model or Heckler and Koch HK45 variant all year long. 

That said, a lot of guys at work carry and like the M&P Shield in either 9mm or .40 S&W as an off-duty gun or BUG.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 17, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> That said the old S&W 442 is perfect in a pinch.



Old school. Nice. 

I ran a Chief's Special as a BUG for many years; never a lick of trouble.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 17, 2014)

My EDC is a Glock 19 and a Glock 26 when I need something smaller. I've been looking at a Shield in 9mm and a Ruger LCR in 38spc +P for a while now. I'm leaning towards the LCR as a pocket pistol.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jun 17, 2014)

The Shield or the Walther PPS are great compact handguns that would serve you well. If you go with the shield (or any m&p), I'd recommend the Apex Tactical DCAEK trigger kit with some 10-8 sights. Makes a world of difference.

Are you comfortable with appendix carry? If so, you can keep the glock 27 and just buy a decent AIWB holster and it will disappear even in a thin shirt. 

For pocket carry, I enjoy the trusty S&W 642 or 442, which was already mentioned.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 17, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Old school. Nice.
> 
> I ran a Chief's Special as a BUG for many years; never a lick of trouble.


Oddly enough, my Chief carries a Chief's special for off duty carry.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 18, 2014)

I always divided carry options into 3 categories. ODC, EDC and a BUG for both. For ODC and EDC, I've been of the mindset to try and keep both as similar as possible, frame, feel. caliber and action. The off shoot has always been in consideration of my BUG. Mainly because of size and function. 

ODC was always a Glock 22 in .40, EDC Glock 27 in .40 or my 22, and a NAA in .32 ACP. You can really go "Deep Cover" with the NAA and definitely packs a punch.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 18, 2014)

Ruger LC9.  Much nicer since I took off the damn laser sight....  (I'd laser a target and no Hellfires, TOWs, or AC130s.....  Fucking worthless....)


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2014)

I carried a Ruger Speed Six for many years. A few years ago I started carrying a Springfield Armory 1911 GI Champion  4".  Still carry it..love to shoot it. I reached Zen with the 1911 in 1970. But when it's hot I put that Ruger LCR .357 in an IWB or even in a pocket. Nice concealable little revolver. The frame's a bit light IMO for the magnum load. But it'll do.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 30, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I had been carrying my Glock 26 for years. Recently, my department issued us the S&W Bodyguard for off-duty carry. It is super small with a looooong trigger pull, but it is a good shooting weapon.
> 
> I would also suggest a Glock 42 for consideration. I have tried it out and love it.


Can you modify the trigger, or is that a departmental no-no?


----------



## Grunt (Jun 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Can you modify the trigger, or is that a departmental no-no?



Sadly, it's a departmental no-no which is a shame.

It's amazing that a weapon that small can have such a long trigger pull...but, it is a good shooting pistol once you adapt to it. Its biggest plus is its small size. I'm only 5'6" and 170ish and I can wear it anywhere I want comfortably. IWB, ankle holder, front and back pocket...it's that small.

If it wasn't issued, I would buy one and not feel bad about it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 30, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Sadly, it's a departmental no-no which is a shame.
> 
> It's amazing that a weapon that small can have such a long trigger pull...but, it is a good shooting pistol once you adapt to it. Its biggest plus is its small size. I'm only 5'6" and 170ish and I can wear it anywhere I want comfortably. IWB, ankle holder, front and back pocket...it's that small.
> 
> If it wasn't issued, I would buy one and not feel bad about it.


Bummer, Apex (Apek?) makes a nice trigger mod for the M&P Series, cuts back the pull, smoother, crisper reset, less pull.
My accuracy with the M&P improved, and I didn't get the whole trigger job.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 1, 2014)

Look into the Kahr CW9 with 147gr projectiles...  if you need more than 8 in the first magazine, you really shouldn't have been there in the first place.
Very concealable.


----------



## HE_OFFICER (Jul 28, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I carry a glock 27 off duty as well and am so used to it that it doesn't really bother me at all.  That said the old S&W 442 is perfect in a pinch.



I carry a new, black, 442 no lock.  I like S&W, but I won't buy anything that has a frig'ing key lock in the mechanism, period, end of story.  I carried a Seecamp for a while too, they are nice, expensive, but nice.  I'm toying with a .45 XDs right now, it's slim, small, and light.  It doesn't kick much worse than the 442 either in my opinion.  I wish Glock would make their small .45 a little smaller like the XDs.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, I like the HK's lock mechanism. It's proven handy on a few occasions where storage of the weapons was cased, but not guaranteed that the kids with no experience of firearms wouldn't try futzing with them.

It also isn't something that can break nor be triggered accidentally.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Well, I like the HK's lock mechanism. It's proven handy on a few occasions where storage of the weapons was cased, but not guaranteed that the kids with no experience of firearms wouldn't try futzing with them.
> 
> It also isn't something that can break nor be triggered accidentally.



Not all of us can conceal a full sized .45 without printing, Mr. Amost as huge as Polar Bear.


----------



## RangerRudy (Jul 29, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Look into the Kahr CW9 with 147gr projectiles...  if you need more than 8 in the first magazine, you really shouldn't have been there in the first place.
> Very concealable.



 I've heard good things about the Kahr. I'll have to go check one out.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2014)

RangerRudy said:


> I've heard good things about the Kahr. I'll have to go check one out.



You won't be disappointed, I really like mine for carrying.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 29, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Can you modify the trigger, or is that a departmental no-no?





Agoge said:


> Sadly, it's a departmental no-no which is a shame.



Actually, for ODC, that's actually a good thing. Gives ambulance chasers no place to go if you ever have a shoot, with regards to the weapon itself.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 29, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I had been carrying my Glock 26 for years. Recently, my department issued us the S&W Bodyguard for off-duty carry. It is super small with a looooong trigger pull, but it is a good shooting weapon.
> 
> I would also suggest a Glock 42 for consideration. I have tried it out and love it.



The Bodyguard is designed that way for a reason.  Its considered a pocket gun. Want a long TP in case when putting it in your pocket it gets caught on your roll of charms.

The Ruger LC9 is good, but also a long trigger pull.  For about $300 you can make it a decent EDC with a trigger job. They also now have it in .380

The Ruger LCP is a tad smaller than the S&W Bodyguard... but the slide lock and safety on the BG make it a better pistol in my mind.

Shield in 9 or .40 are both good.  Single stack so thin, and comes with two mags.  One is extended so you have a full grip and the other sits flush so you can keep it in your pocket with less printing and quicker removal. (I prefer the 9mm... the .40 has a bit of a snap to it, but is still very good)

I carry a Kimber Ultra Covert II, (a 3inch .45), a Ruger SPNY (.38) or a Sig P228..... winter its a P226.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 29, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Not all of us can conceal a full sized .45 without printing, Mr. Amost as huge as Polar Bear.



You only bring to the fight the gun you have on you. I choose to bring the most gun I can... which so happens to be a full size reliable combat pistol with acceptable capacity of ammunition.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 16, 2014)

Carried a Kimber Ultra Carry for years.  Great gun.  Now, Glock 19 w/ TLR1-HL.  Found a great holster that is a convertible inside/outside.  Backup at work will always be a snubby.  Now a Smith M&P......


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 30, 2014)

Usual EDC is a Glock 27 or 23 depending on the weather or clothing. I have a Ruger LC9 and while conceal ability is great due to a flatter/slim profile, the overall trigger mechanism and squeeze are too heavy and gritty when compared to the Glock series. It shoots well, but the ergonomics are just off for me IMHO.


----------



## Chad (Aug 31, 2014)

M&P340 CT


----------



## Quillin (Nov 14, 2014)

<---------------------Likely the best gun manufactured for concealed carry.  If you want to go to the tiny class the glock 42 is a very good gun


----------



## RangerRudy (Dec 15, 2014)

I think I've decided on the Glock 42. At first I wasn't crazy about a 380, but they have some pretty bad-ass ammo now for it. The Glock 42 fits in my pocket with ease and it doesn't seem too small in my hand (thanks what she said too). 

Anyone fired, or have one? Pros/cons?


----------



## policemedic (Dec 16, 2014)

Pros: it's easily concealable and it's a Glock. 

Con: it's a .380.  Yes, ammo has improved. But for a very slight size penalty compared to the G42 you can do a M&P Shield in 9mm or a G26.


----------



## RangerRudy (Dec 16, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Pros: it's easily concealable and it's a Glock.
> 
> Con: it's a .380.  Yes, ammo has improved. But for a very slight size penalty compared to the G42 you can do a M&P Shield in 9mm or a G26.



I looked at the G26, but since I already have a G27 it just didn't fit what I was looking for.  Have you shot the G42 yet?


----------



## policemedic (Dec 16, 2014)

RangerRudy said:


> I looked at the G26, but since I already have a G27 it just didn't fit what I was looking for.  Have you shot the G42 yet?



I've done some familiarization fire with it. It's a Glock; it shoots like one.

If slimness is a chief determinant for you then you should really look at the Shield in 9mm.


----------



## RangerRudy (Dec 16, 2014)

I looked at the Shield, but the Glock just feels better. My local gun shop can hook me up for $329 on the Glock. Pretty damn good price, even beats the PX.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 16, 2014)

RangerRudy said:


> I looked at the Shield, but the Glock just feels better. My local gun shop can hook me up for $329 on the Glock. Pretty damn good price, even beats the PX.



Nice. That even beats the price for the shield in most places. 

On a side note: I'm always amused to see the PX selling Glocks at $500 or more when most of their customers qualify for blue label pricing.


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Nice. That even beats the price for the shield in most places.
> 
> On a side note: I'm always amused to see the PX selling Glocks at $500 or more when most of their customers qualify for blue label pricing.



Yeah the PX prices are a rip-off on just about everything guns.  I've found cheaper prices at Gander MTN, and they are the pricey ones of the bunch.


----------



## Etype (Dec 20, 2014)

Agoge said:


> I would also suggest a Glock 42 for consideration. I have tried it out and love it.


I would also suggest a G42, it's a wonderful gun- small and slim.  I got one for my wife and she loves it.

Since getting it for her, I carry her old Kel Tec 3AT, which I like more than than the G42.

Here are my thoughts on carry guns.  First of all, you have to have it on you for it to make a difference.  If you are like me  it has to be comfortable and convenient- both of these gu s fulfill that  role for me.  As far as caliber, 

I am completely comfortable with a .380 at CQB distances- a 9mm/.38" hole is plenty big enough to stop someone from what they are doing.  A .45 only makes a hole .07" bigger and doesn't provide any advantage as far as cavitation goes.  Anyone who's ever shot anything should easily recognize that only vital hits get resukts- which means the permanent would channel or temporary cavity has to cause enough bleeding or sever the right nerves to cause death/incapacitation- "knock down power" is a Hollywood fantasy, if it has enough energy to knock down the target then it would knock down the shooter (Newton taught me about that, something about equals and opposties).


----------



## parallel (Dec 20, 2014)

I carry a Kahr PM9 and it works well for pocket carry. I particularly like the wallet type holster that puts it in my rear pocket and looks like I have a thick wallet. Seven rounds of 9mm total plus an extra mag in a front pocket works for me.


----------



## Brian C (Dec 21, 2014)

I recently picked up a Glock 42 and have enjoyed carrying it as a BUG on duty, and throwing it in my pocket.  I was hesitant on going to the .380 also, but it was the next smallest option for me as a BUG, aside from my 26.  I haven't had any issues with mine, I've just been trying to find a pocket holster for it.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 28, 2014)

Springfield XDS and XD Mod.2 are both absurdly cool and come in 9mm and 40 cal flavors. Have you fingered either of those? Definitely worth checking out and/or fondling next chance you get. 
Alternately, the Kel-Tec PF9 is nice, light, small, and ~$250.
Alternate alternate is the Ruger LCP in .380, which is very difficult to print and can be operated from inside a wallet holster. Tiny, tiny thing, but as @Etype pointed out it's enough gun for what you need. From a personal perspective, stopping power or not, getting shot by one would make me seriously reconsider the decisions that lead me to that point. 

Here's the LC9 in the wallet holster: 





Either way, best of luck with the purchase!


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 28, 2014)

For sheer novelty's sake, here's one from our Brazilian friends at Taurus: 




Yup, that's a curved gun for IWB. No, I will not attest to its ergos or functionality, but it's too damn weird to not include.

Best,

62


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 28, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> For sheer novelty's sake, here's one from our Brazilian friends at Taurus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh,
It's a Taurus.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 28, 2014)

I wouldn't touch a Kel-Tec with @Firemedic's muppet mitts.  The fail might be contagious.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 28, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Meh,
> It's a Taurus.



And there are obvious issues with it besides the maker.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 28, 2014)

Taurus needs to focus on their QC and customer service departments before they focus on R&D for more technical abortions.



policemedic said:


> And there are obvious issues with it besides the maker.



Sights?  We don't need no stinkin' sights!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 28, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Taurus needs to focus on their QC and customer service departments before they focus on R&D for more technical abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sights?  We don't need no stinkin' sights!


Laser beam, no need bullets....


----------



## RangerRudy (Jan 2, 2015)

Brian C said:


> I recently picked up a Glock 42 and have enjoyed carrying it as a BUG on duty, and throwing it in my pocket.  I was hesitant on going to the .380 also, but it was the next smallest option for me as a BUG, aside from my 26.  I haven't had any issues with mine, I've just been trying to find a pocket holster for it.



I'm looking at this holster for the Glock 42:


----------



## RangerRudy (Jan 2, 2015)

I have the original XD40 and it's an outstanding gun. The subcompact series are great too, but they're no slimmer than my Glock 27.


----------



## Six-Two (Jan 2, 2015)

RangerRudy said:


> I have the original XD40 and it's an outstanding gun. The subcompact series are great too, but they're no slimmer than my Glock 27.



FWIW, the XDS's (Single stack/slim) 9mm is only .92" wide. Pretty skinny by anybody's standards. Only comes in 9 and 45 if I recall correctly, though.


----------



## Brian C (Jan 4, 2015)

One of our range instructors made the comment that they were coming out with a 9mm model similar to the Glock 42.  I like the G42 for going to the gym or whatever, but a 9mm version would be awesome. 

I haven't seen any official release or anything.  I'm assuming this came from him talking to our department's Glock contact.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 4, 2015)

I would go for a the lightest weight and heaviest shooter.   CCW weapons are not target pistols or fun things.  A scandium .357 is too uncomfortable too shoot for fun, but very nasty on the receiving end.   It is light weight and small, meaning a person will carry it over time.  Bulky and heavy sucks over time.  A Chihuahua with the bite of a rottie, is for every day carry.   This is not a military thing, the odds are it will never be used.   Having with you after ten years of carrying, is better than than a canon left at home.


----------



## RangerRudy (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I decided on the Glock 42, and I am not disappointed. It actually feels like a "real" gun in your hand, unlike the other .380 and some 9mm I tried. They seem to be popular. They already sold five by the time I arrived. The guy in line before me bought one (he was a 23rd STS guy from Hurlburt Field, and might even be on here!). I couldn't beat the price either, $329 before taxes.


----------



## Six-Two (Jan 31, 2015)

Grats! Glad you dig it. Now it's just time to stipple the frame and add an RMR and port the barrel. :-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, since doing a permanently damaging and value reducing modification on a firearm should always be the first thing.


----------



## Six-Two (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't forget negating the concealability by adding an optic to a holdout piece. 

(Was kidding btw, Psych)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 31, 2015)

....."holdout piece"?

You're the kid that banged on the windows of the dangerous animals exhibits at the zoo, aren't ya....


----------



## Six-Two (Jan 31, 2015)

... Nope.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 31, 2015)

I've given up on little diddlybop snubby guns and have gone back to my 1st love. It ain't sexy, it ain't got lights and lasers all over it, but it's got a match grade barrel and I'm hitting paper plates the size of a man's face at 25 yards. I stick it in my belt, it doesn't print and when I pull it out you're lookin down the big tube.  Springfield Armory mil-spec 1911-A1. It chose me many years ago. It completes me. I am now complete.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I've given up on little diddlybop snubby guns and have gone back to my 1st love. It ain't sexy, it ain't got lights and lasers all over it, but it's got a match grade barrel and I'm hitting paper plates the size of a man's face at 25 yards. I stick it in my belt, it doesn't print and when I pull it out you're lookin down the big tube.  Springfield Armory mil-spec 1911-A1. It chose me many years ago. It completes me. I am now complete.



Nice! I see you are into some high speed, high tech reading!!


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Grats! Glad you dig it. Now it's just time to stipple the frame and add an RMR and port the barrel. :-"


 
And you would do this based upon your experience? A ported barrel on a concealed carry pistol? Well, I guess that's one way to do it....


----------



## policemedic (Jan 31, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> And you would do this based upon your experience? A ported barrel on a concealed carry pistol? Well, I guess that's one way to do it....


 
Well, he uses terms like holdout piece.  He's obviously an operator.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 31, 2015)

RangerRudy said:


> _post_



How well does the G42 lend itself to pocket carry?

FWIW, if that's the holster style you're looking for, Remora works pretty well.  They're almost always running some kind of sale/discount and if not they have a military discount.  I have one for each pistol I own; they're inexpensive, easy to use, and make a good way to store them.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Nice! I see you are into some high speed, high tech reading!!


 
Indeed, it's the first website I've ever taken intravenously.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2015)

@Six-Two , what do you carry?


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> And you would do this based upon your experience? A ported barrel on a concealed carry pistol? Well, I guess that's one way to do it....





policemedic said:


> Well, he uses terms like holdout piece.  He's obviously an operator.



Jeeziz Christ, guys, that was intended facetiously and as a commentary on people's tendencies to immediately devastate the aesthetics and efficacy of their guns. There's a fricking whistling smiley behind it fer Chrissakes. And "holdout piece" has been around a lot longer than the high-speed low-drag scene. I assumed I'd gotten it from a Chandler novel or something.



DA SWO said:


> @Six-Two , what do you carry?


I can't carry, because I live in Los Angeles. If I did, it would probably be a Ruger SR9C or an LCP. The SR9C fits my hand well and the trigger feels nice. LCP is smaller and fits in a pocket. If I wasn't as worried about printing, I'd grab a Shield in 9mm.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> I can't carry, because I live in Los Angeles. If I did, it would probably be a Ruger SR9C or an LCP. The SR9C fits my hand well and the trigger feels nice. LCP is smaller and fits in a pocket. If I wasn't as worried about printing, I'd grab a Shield in 9mm.


 
That being the case, don't you think giving advice on the matter is a bit presumptuous?


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

policemedic said:


> That being the case, don't you think giving advice on the matter is a bit presumptuous?


 On the modifications? Like I said, that was a joke. As far as the stuff I posted, just because I don't carry them daily doesn't mean I haven't tried them out, handled, fired, held in holsters, etc. unless otherwise noted (like the Taurus, which was included for novelty's sake). It was with the best of intentions, I can assure you. 

I've built guns from sheet metal, parts kits, and aluminum blocks. I don't consider myself an SME, but I'm not just pulling these things out of my ass. I can see how, this being the internet where sarcasm is tough to gauge and anybody can jump in off the street, it might look like I am though, for which I apologize. I'll try to use disclaimers and fewer ambiguous statements and from here on out. 

And if any of those pistol choices have their detractors, by all means I'd love to hear them for my own edification.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 1, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> On the modifications? Like I said, that was a joke. As far as the stuff I posted, just because *I don't carry them daily* doesn't mean I haven't tried them out, handled, fired, held in holsters, etc. unless otherwise noted (like the Taurus, which was included for novelty's sake). It was with the best of intentions, I can assure you.
> 
> I've built guns from sheet metal, parts kits, and aluminum blocks. I don't consider myself an SME, but I'm not just pulling these things out of my ass. I can see how, this being the internet where sarcasm is tough to gauge and anybody can jump in off the street, it might look like I am though, for which I apologize. I'll try to use disclaimers and fewer ambiguous statements and from here on out.
> 
> And if any of those pistol choices have their detractors, by all means I'd love to hear them for my own edification.


 
First, the part I bolded in blue is the only thing you've said that matters. 

As to the rest, I'm not talking about the porting and RMR comment.  I'm talking about these posts, which are clearly meant to be advice.


Six-Two said:


> Springfield XDS and XD Mod.2 are both absurdly cool and come in 9mm and 40 cal flavors. Have you fingered either of those? Definitely worth checking out and/or fondling next chance you get.
> Alternately, the Kel-Tec PF9 is nice, light, small, and ~$250.
> Alternate alternate is the Ruger LCP in .380, which is very difficult to print and can be operated from inside a wallet holster. Tiny, tiny thing, but as @Etype pointed out it's enough gun for what you need. From a personal perspective, stopping power or not, getting shot by one would make me seriously reconsider the decisions that lead me to that point.
> 
> ...


 


Six-Two said:


> For sheer novelty's sake, here's one from our Brazilian friends at Taurus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Six-Two said:


> FWIW, the XDS's (Single stack/slim) 9mm is only .92" wide. Pretty skinny by anybody's standards. Only comes in 9 and 45 if I recall correctly, though.


 
Are there problems with some of the guns you've identified as being well-suited to defensive use?  Yes, there are.  But that's a whole other issue.


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 1, 2015)

policemedic said:


> First, the part I bolded in blue is the only thing you've said that matters.
> As to the rest, I'm not talking about the porting and RMR comment.  I'm talking about these posts, which are clearly meant to be advice.
> Are there problems with some of the guns you've identified as being well-suited to defensive use?  Yes, there are.  But that's a whole other issue.



What are you looking for me to say? That I know nothing about guns and should never have dared try to clue in the OP about what else is available on the market? You got it, man. 

OP: Please disregard everything I've said. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 1, 2015)

Just stop talking. This line of discussion is WAY off topic and isn't anywhere close to being productive.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Just stop talking. This line of discussion is WAY off topic and isn't anywhere close to being productive.


 
I'd agree, but my curiosity is piqued.



Six-Two said:


> I've built guns from sheet metal, parts kits, and aluminum blocks.


 
That's pretty interesting. How difficult was it to obtain a license for that stuff? Time, cost, paperwork, etc.?


----------



## Six-Two (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd be inclined to agree that we're way off topic and this isn't constructive, but since you asked, the answer is "very easy, and took no time at all," because there isn't one. I'm not doing anything that would necessitate an 07 FFL or an SOT; not manufacturing for sale and not making any NFA items. If I were doing it commercially or building SBRs or cans, that'd be a different story, but like I said - I'm not. 

Anyway, I'm gonna check out of this conversation before it gets entirely devoted to trying to prove I don't know anything.


----------



## firstpig151 (Feb 2, 2015)

A Tel-Kec PF9 in a Versacarry holster can be carried in a jock strap and a thin coat of oil.  It helps to have some love handles, tucks in real nice.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2015)

firstpig151 said:


> A Tel-Kec PF9 in a Versacarry holster can be carried in a jock strap and a thin coat of oil.  It helps to have some love handles, tucks in real nice.




Top....   your post sounds sooooooooooooooooo wrong....   tucking in wearing a jockstrap and a light coat of oil?   Is this a Ranger thing?:wall::wall:


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 2, 2015)

firstpig151 said:


> A Tel-Kec PF9 in a Versacarry holster can be carried in a jock strap and a thin coat of oil.  It helps to have some love handles, tucks in real nice.


 
I just don't know what to say.

Top, you won the post of the day.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 2, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Top....   your post sounds sooooooooooooooooo wrong....   tucking in wearing a jockstrap and a light coat of oil?   Is this a Ranger thing?:wall::wall:


You're now picturing all the Rangers you know like that, aren't you?  Have pleasant dreams.:-"


----------



## x SF med (Feb 3, 2015)

medicchick said:


> You're now picturing all the Rangers you know like that, aren't you?  Have pleasant dreams.:-"



I have no words....  I'm puking too much....   Nightmares to follow.....   :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## firstpig151 (Feb 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I have no words....  I'm puking too much....   Nightmares to follow.....   :wall::wall::wall:


Oh fuck I forgot part of the uniform is flip flops.  But, no PT belt is required.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2015)

Top. hate... because you deserve it....   :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## firstpig151 (Feb 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Top. hate... because you deserve it....   :wall::wall::wall:


You're never too old to pop a new cherry. Got my first HATE today.


----------



## RangerRudy (Jul 7, 2015)

I finally got a chance to take my G42 to the range. The first magazine had no issues. The second magazine resulted in one malfunction. After that, I had no further problems. I was impressed with it's accuracy, especially with such a short barrel.


----------



## lushooter (Jul 10, 2015)

Picked up a Sig P320 today, but have been thinking about the Glock 42 or 43 as well. Got to holding one of the 43's and really liked it as a lighter carry gun.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 10, 2017)

Back from the dead...

Just as the thread title states, I'm looking for another/better option for carry.  I was really excited to check out the Glock 43 but it just didn't feel good in hand .

So, I started looking at the Kahr PM9 or 40.  Feels great in hand.  Comments here and elsewhere were all very positive.  So, I went and shot the PM9.  Sigh...  In 50 rounds, 2 stovepipes and 2 mis-feeds!   It was a rental from the club but appeared to be very good condition.  When it was running it shot fine.  I want to love this gun.  The problem is those malfunctions.  Anyone with experience with the PM9 have comments/insights on this?

I don't really have another Kahr that I can try and now it's reliability is my concern.  I don't have access to a PM40 but I'm not averse to shooting .40 (both my other handguns are .40), although the smaller size of the PM may make .40 a bit unwieldy (moreso than usual).

Other options I'm now considering are a HK P2000SK in 9mm and Sig P938.  I have P2000 in .40, so I'm pretty familiar with the HK.  I also own a Sig.  However, I don't have any experience with the P238 (.380) or P938 (9mm).  Any of you have experience with either of these?

Thoughts?  Open to other suggestions.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Back from the dead...
> 
> Just as the thread title states, I'm looking for another/better option for carry.  I was really excited to check out the Glock 43 but it just didn't feel good in hand .
> 
> ...



I had similar experience with the Kahr. I test-drove just about every 9mm at the local gun store, and decided on the *Glock 43*. *Sig P938 *was a close second. Highly recommend, if you get use to manipulating the safety. 

I was also impressed by the *Springfield XD* 9mm. Concealable, good trigger, felt good in my hands. It came in 3rd because the slide didn't lock back during some of my firing iterations. This was likely due to it being a rental gun, so check it out and see what you think.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 10, 2017)

Blizzard,

If you handle or play with an HK P2000SK,  let me know what you think...been half ass looking at them, but yet to find one to handle.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 10, 2017)

Blizzard said:


> Back from the dead...
> 
> Just as the thread title states, I'm looking for another/better option for carry.  I was really excited to check out the Glock 43 but it just didn't feel good in hand .
> 
> ...




I know of mixed reviews on the Kahr, but do know guys who have and use as EDC weapon. As for issues one guy had intermitent FF and it was determined to be inconsistancies in an economy ammo he was using. In a different instance, different guy, different gun, his had similar issues to what you described, SP & FF. However, the gun had / has a high round count. It was determined that the recoil spring was worn out.
Not claiming what I've mentioned is the reason for the problems you experienced, just thought I'd share what I know.

Have very little experience with Glock, but can attest to the Walther PPS (Ver. 1) it has a very nice factory trigger and IMO has a similar grip profile to Glock. It tends to be a bit heavy for a polymer subcompact. Runs anything you feed it even when dirty. I carried it AIWB for 4 years until my wife found out 007 used a PPS in one of his movies & now it is her's. No harm just gave me a reason to go out and get a Sig P239, that is now my subcompact semi-auto.

Agree with Viper1 the P938 is an excellent handgun, but if you are not used to a manual safety you will need to put in the range time.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 11, 2017)

Some pics of the PPS --


 

Grip profile-


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 21, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Blizzard,
> 
> If you handle or play with an HK P2000SK,  let me know what you think...been half ass looking at them, but yet to find one to handle.


FWIW, I have the standard P2000 with LEM trigger in .40.  I love it.  For me, DA/SA is the only way to go and HK has it nailed.  Reliability is unmatched; it's spoiled me.  In the thousands of rounds I've put through it, I've never had a malfunction (knock on wood); it just runs.  It has set my baseline expectation very high.  Accuracy is lights out; tack-driver.  It's a great pistol.  If I had to do over, I'd pick the same pistol but I'd probably go with a 9.

The SK uses the same magazines as the standard P2000 but is slightly smaller all around (obviously) making it slightly better for carry.  For me, it feels great in hand (has replaceable backstraps like the P2000) and shoots amazingly well.  Same can be said for P30SK (for all practical purposes, they're the same gun with some ergo differences).  The nice thing that is, that as a sub-compact, it still has great magazine capacity.

My only issue is that even the SK is a little larger than what I'm looking for in this case.  It's not big but it's just not a micro-compact like the 938 and it's heavier.  Summer is coming, I think, and I want something a bit lighter weight with shorts, etc.


----------

